# Time Machine sur Raspberry Pi : des retours ?



## PiRMeZuR (14 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai décidé récemment, à la suite des superbes tutoriels de MacG, d'utiliser mon Raspberry Pi (modèle B) comme Time Capsule. Cependant, celui-ci est déjà intégré à mon media center et tourne donc sur Raspbmc. Mon idée serait donc de concilier les deux usages, et de réaliser cette opération sur cette distribution au lieu de Raspbian.

J'ai déjà trouvé plusieurs retours voire tutoriels sur le net, et il n'y a apparemment pas de problèmes de fluidité lorsqu'il sauvegarde pendant un film. Je créerai une partition Films et une pour sauvegarder les différents ordinateurs de la maison.

Mais avant de me lancer, j'aimerais savoir si d'autres ont réussi à mettre en place leur Time Capsule, en suivant le tuto de MacG ou par leur propres moyens. Celui-ci a reçu beaucoup d'éloges, mais peu sont venus dire s'ils avaient réussi ou si c'était utilisable au quotidien (débit, corruption du disque en cas de coupure, etc...), ce qui est mauvais signe.

Alors, cela a-t-il marché avec vous ?

Il va sans dire que je détaillerai ma démarche lorsque j'aurai réussi, ou abandonné, afin que d'autres puissent s'y essayer. Je n'ai pas trouvé de tutoriel français à part ceux de pihomeserver.wordpress.com, sous Moebius et Arch Linux, et, en anglais, celui-ci, sous Raspbmc.

PiR


----------



## PiRMeZuR (15 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir, premiers retours après quelques heures de bidouille.

J'ai réussi, en utilisant les tutos que j'ai trouvé, dont celui de MacG, à partager une clé USB 2Go via Bonjour. Elle apparaît maintenant dans la barre latérale du Finder et, cerise sur le gâteau, elle a un joli nom et une jolie icône. Impossible de voir la différence avec une vraie Time Capsule !

Le problème, c'est que Time Machine ne me la propose pas dans la liste des volumes disponibles, ce qui laisse entendre que j'ai foiré la dernière partie du tuto avec la création d'un compte utilisateur. Cette dernière opération n'étant préconisée que par MacG, qui n'en précise pas la raison ("par sécurité") et j'ai donc tâtonné en bidouillant mon fichier afp.conf.

Il y a quelques temps, j'avais utilisé un NAS comme sauvegarde Time Machine en débloquant via une commande le système de sauvegarde pour qu'il puisse voir les disques non Time Capsule. Je ne l'ai pas entrée aujourd'hui car mon but est justement d'avoir une "vraie" Time Capsule", ou en tout cas d'en imiter le plus possible le fonctionnement. Parmi ceux qui ont réussi, est-ce nécessaire ?

Enfin, malgré toutes ces bidouilles, mon Media Center fonctionne toujours très bien.

PiR

EDIT : Je n'ai pas désactivé la journalisation sur le disque ! C'est sûrement ça ! Je vérifierai demain.


----------



## PiRMeZuR (15 Mai 2013)

OK, je viens de réussir, donc je viens faire le bilan ! J'espère que ça motivera des gens à franchir le cap, car je n'en vois pas beaucoup.

J'ai désactivé la journalisation de la partition dans l'utilitaire de disque (Il faut maintenir Alt pour voir apparaître l'objet dans le menu. Je ne suis toujours pas sûr que ce soit nécessaire mais c'est dit dans plusieurs tutoriels.

Ensuite, j'ai éclairci un peu mon fichier afp.conf qui commençait à être un peu brouillon. J'ai abandonné l'idée de créer un utilisateur à part (je les avais déjà créés hier donc "afp" et "timemachine" sont toujours quelque part sur la carte SD) et j'ai utilisé celui de base, "pi", pour accéder au dossier. Il a fallu que je tape la commande lui donnant les droits pour accéder au dossier que j'ai créé sur la clé. Sinon, Time Machine le voyait, mais me disait qu'il ne pouvait pas y accéder avec les identifiants que je lui donnais.

Bref, le "point de montage" apparait dans la liste, ce n'est pas le disque en lui-même mais un disque virtuel qui correspond grosso modo au dossier que j'ai créé dedans.
En comparant avec des images de test, je dirais que c'est exactement comme une Time Capsule.

Passons à la sauvegarde. Comme ma clé de test ne fait que 2Go, j'avais peur qu'il ne soit pas possible de sauvegarder quoi que ce soit. Mais en virant presque tout (en fait, j'ai laissé uniquement le dossier "Utilisateurs>Partagé"), il me sauvegarde 100Mo très proprement.

Et c'est une petite surprise, mais les débits sont très corrects ! C'est dur de constater la chose mais je dirais à peu près 10Mo/s, peut-être plus. Mon Raspberry Pi étant relié en Ethernet, et mon MacBook en Wifi.
Petites observations sur la sauvegarde en elle-même : il s'agit (comme sur une Time Capsule) d'une image disque (de type Sparsebundle) qui, en la montant, laisse apparaître la même arborescence de fichiers que sur un disque externe classique. Ce système est aussi pratique sur Mac pour chercher un fichier qu'il est insupportable sur d'autres OS (impossible d'accéder aux fichiers...).

La phase d'expérimentation me parait donc terminée, et je vais passer à celle de la mise en place définitive du système. Comme je possède déjà une sauvegarde régulière de mon ordinateur, je vais tenter de placer son contenu dans une image sur le même disque et voir si Time Machine l'accepte. Si ce n'est pas le cas, je le formaterai...

PiR


----------



## PiRMeZuR (15 Mai 2013)

C'est bon, j'ai réussi à remplacer ma clé par mon disque de sauvegarde (j'ai du supprimer mes sauvegardes au passage car je n'arrivais pas à les déplacer sans les copier dans une image Sparsebundle et je n'ai pas 400Go libres pour les transvaser proprement en deux étapes).

Pour le moment, j'ai exclu mon dossier Utilisateurs et je n'ai "que" 26Go en train d'être sauvegardés. Time Machine m'annonce 2h. Je verrai ce qu'il en ait. Il semble que je me sois emporté pour ce qui est du débit. Je constate à peu près 30Mo toutes les 3-5 secondes, donc on est plus à 6-7Mo. Mais la préparation de la sauvegarde n'a pas pris énormément de temps. Je vais peut-être essayer de relier mon ordinateur aussi en Ethernet à la box pour voir si je peux accélérer les débits.

PiR


----------



## neox94 (6 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour j'ai suivit le tuto le soucis c'est je le vois j'arrive a m'y connecter mais des que je fais une sauvegarde time machine cela me marque que je n'ai pas les droits d'acces  ??


----------



## clement806 (8 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, alors voila je viens de recevoir mon Rasberry Pi et je voudrais le transformer en time Machine ayant deux mac . Mais je me posais une question, le temps de sauvegarde est il conséquent ? Vu l'interface en USB 2 je me demande si c'est pas un peu court niveau débit, j'aimerai avoir votre avis la dessus.


----------

